# Cruise control stopped working.



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hello Folks. Coming home last night in my 08 X250 Fiat Ducato Motorhome when I went to put my cruise control on as I was on a long straight road. It didn,t come on and has not worked since. The engine management light has now came on as a result of this. It worked fine the day before. I have checked the fuse and everything is fine there. Any ideas as to what it might be. Thanks Willie (plumbill)


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: cruise control stopped working.*



plumbill said:


> Hello Folks. Coming home last night in my 08 X250 Fiat Ducato Motorhome when I went to put my cruise control on as I was on a long straight road. It didn't come on and has not worked since. The engine management light has now came on as a result of this. It worked fine the day before. I have checked *the fuse* and everything is fine there. Any ideas as to what it might be. Thanks Willie (plumbill)


What fuse have you checked?

There may be several fuses associated with the cruise control, the various actuators and the engine management system?

My cruise control stopped working when a small screw dropped out of the actuating control stalk letting the inside become loose and thus stopping the arm working.

There are many electrical and mechanical reason why it has stopped working but with the engine management light coming on the fault may lie outside the cruise control itself.

You may need some help from your friendly Fiat garage or the company that installed the cruise control (assuming it was an after purchase fit).


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*cruise control stopped working.*

Thanks Oldun. The fuse I checked was the fuse that shows on the Fiat Hanbook which is F51 on the main fusebox,however I checked all the 7.5 fuses in the fusebox to make sure. The vehicle is an 08 Fiat Ducato and came with the cruise control as standard . The arm is working perfectly the way it should but it does not switch on when the outer part of the stalk is turned to the on position. Thanks for your help so far. Willie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had exactly the same problem some time ago.
The reversing light  and the air volume (?) valve are on the same fuse.

In my case a small bit of corrosion in the reversing light bulb holder caused the fuse to blow.

The auto electrician had never heard that the air thingy needed a fuse and his flabber was ever so gasted that these items were on the same fuse.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*cruise control stopped working.*

Thanks for that Spacerunner but my fuses have not blown. I have checked every fuse I can just in case that they have tied up some other accessory with the same fuses. I have checked the fusebox under the bonnet as well but all the fuses are also intact. With reference to the engine management light that I said is coming on ,in fact it is the Injection System Failure light that is not going out although I would take it that the two would be linked . Cheers Willie.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For Injection System Failure read engine management.

The Injection System Failure light does the same job and appears to be linked to all sorts of things!
Although the fuse might not be blown the warning light may still have been activated. If so. then a Fiat dealer will be able to link up the diagnostics and turn the light off. There is always the chance that if something has blown the light will come back on before you can get off the forecourt!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

<Purely speculative answer & thinking out loud>

Is it possible that is the ECU has recorded a sensor fault/failure or out of parameter voltage & the brain has switched off the cruise control as a precautionary measure ?

May be a safety feature to prevent the cruise facility becoming intermitent or unreliable.

As I said only taking a punt  Might be time for a trip to the Main Stealer.

D.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: cruise control stopped working.*



plumbill said:


> Hello Folks.The engine management light has now came on as a result of this. It worked fine the day before. I have checked the fuse and everything is fine there. Any ideas as to what it might be. Thanks Willie (plumbill)


I would think it almost certain that the engine management system fault indication is the cause, not the result. Sounds like a trip to that nice Mr Fiat


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Is the cruise control a 'proper' FIAT unit or a retro fit.
In either case it is probably a case of back to the installer or dealer to get the problem sorted.
If you have time and confidence it may be worth looking at the cabling and connections from the control stalk to see if there are any loose connections, but from what you describe it sounds like the control is working but the FIAT bit is resenting the input from it and bring up the fail light.
We have a retro fit unit and beside loose cabling and one false drop out while cruising have had no problems with an 57 plate Ducato.

Martin


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*No Cruise control*

Hi Martin

On my MH if I have a brake light failure I get the same problem, I always find a blown fuse for the red lights, now where your fuse is, not a clue, on Fiat chassis it is in the LH bod under the pax glove box.

73's


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

I had the same problem I tracked it down to the brake lights they had blown a fuse, this was replaced and I have not had a problem since, mine was retro fitted


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you sure that it a Fiat one and not a dealer fitted one as I understand that the Fiat fitted ones are quite rare.
In a previous post I mentioned that my dealer fitted cruise control caused a big problem by being connected via a scotchlock to the main wiring harness. This became loose and the end result was that the van was completely rewired at a cost of £2500 which the dealer still refuses to pay.
This also caused the injection warning light to come on along with many others.
In my case however a fuse kept blowing.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*cruise control stopped working.*

Hi Folks. All is working fine again without going to Mr Fiat. A plug at the rear of the fusebox not clipped in properly into its locking tabs. Lucky it did not come away altogether or we would have been sitting on the side of the road somewhere "wild camping"for a spell. Thanks a lot to everyone who contributed to my plight. :lol: Willie.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: cruise control stopped working.*



plumbill said:


> Hi Folks. All is working fine again without going to Mr Fiat. A plug at the rear of the fusebox not clipped in properly into its locking tabs. Lucky it did not come away altogether or we would have been sitting on the side of the road somewhere "wild camping"for a spell. Thanks a lot to everyone who contributed to my plight. :lol: Willie.


One wonders how much Mr Fiat would have charged for that?!


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*cruise control stopped working.*

Hi TDG. Going by the length of time it took Mr Fiat to locate a blown fuse shortly after I took delivery of the Motorhome last April. I wouldn,t even want to take it anywhere them. "almost 2 days" All I can say is thank goodness I was spared it this time. Cheers Willie.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*cruise control?*

Hi We have an 08 X250 with an after market cruise control fitted. If yours came fitted as standard in some circumstance if the engine management system light comes on in limp home mode the cruise control is disabled for safety reasons so first stop Fiat. My light came on because of a break in one of the wire to the rad cooling fan (a known problem) this could disable the cruise?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: cruise control stopped working.*



plumbill said:


> Hi TDG. Going by the length of time it took Mr Fiat to locate a blown fuse shortly after I took delivery of the Motorhome last April. I wouldn,t even want to take it anywhere them. "almost 2 days" All I can say is thank goodness I was spared it this time. Cheers Willie.


Well done. 
Willie 1 : Mr Fiat 0.
Good result!
You might want to comment on my recent post in Motorhome ChitChat!
Best regards,


----------

